# Prayer requests



## smokey30725 (Feb 27, 2016)

I would appreciate it if you guys would pray for me and my family. I have 3 requests before God right now and my wife and I are both undertaking biblical fasting to try and get the Lord's attention. 

1) My son has some issues that he has had since birth. He's 11 now and they are causing some complications in our home life. I won't go into detail, but suffice to say that anger and anxiety seem to rule his life and he has difficulty controlling them. The Lord has come by and helped him before and I know that He can heal him completely. 

2) I have an issue that I need to resolve with my parents. Some things have gone on too long and I need to put a permanent stop to it. The blame will be turned on me, so I need the Lord to give me strength and the words to say. 

3) We have some financial needs that we are asking the Lord for help with. 

Any prayers you could send up on our behalf would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 27, 2016)

Sounds like you have a heavy load on your shoulders, Smokey.  You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. The Lord worked two of my problems out on Saturday and I praise Him for it! The "war" is by no means over, but I thank Him for getting me through a major battle.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 29, 2016)

smokey30725 said:


> Thanks guys. The Lord worked two of my problems out on Saturday and I praise Him for it! The "war" is by no means over, but I thank Him for getting me through a major battle.


Prayers going up for you, remember every time you start succeeding from the blessings you are given that the ole devil will start trying to pop his foot in the door, tell him to get under your feet and keep the faith


----------



## goob (Feb 29, 2016)

Prayers!


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 29, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Prayers going up for you, remember every time you start succeeding from the blessings you are given that the ole devil will start trying to pop his foot in the door, tell him to get under your feet and keep the faith



Man, you ain't kidding. When 2 out of 3 are resolved, he sure made that remaining one a lot harder. That's fine. Bring it. My God is bigger than the devil ever will be. I rejoice in knowing that when God is ready, He will simply say "enough" and that trial will conclude. Until then, we continue to fast and pray.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 29, 2016)

smokey30725 said:


> Man, you ain't kidding. When 2 out of 3 are resolved, he sure made that remaining one a lot harder. That's fine. Bring it. My God is bigger than the devil ever will be. I rejoice in knowing that when God is ready, He will simply say "enough" and that trial will conclude. Until then, we continue to fast and pray.


Matthew 16:23
But he turned, and said unto Peter, Get thee behind me, Satan: thou art  an offence unto me: for thou savourest not the things that be of God,  but those that be of men.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 29, 2016)

our prayers for your situation on the way to God Almighty! He pleads with us to bring him our burdens. He will lighten your load and all we got to do is ask. Let us know your outcome so we can praise him too!


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, the third request, my son's problems, seem to be going in the right direction. He had a good day and a good night and I praise God for it. Looking for more good days to come!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 1, 2016)

Prayers are added.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 1, 2016)

You're on my prayer list buddy.  I've had hard times too but always remember it gets better.  Faith in the lord will get you through, he's always there.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 2, 2016)

I really appreciate it guys. The Lord is working things out and the devil is so mad he could spit. He is trying to make things really difficult on my job right now. He knows that I really want to work closer to home (2 hour daily commute right now) and he is attacking me on all fronts there. He knows I want to be in another field and is trying to use that against me as well. I sure don't want to sound like a whiner, though, and I praise God that I even have a job to begin with. I am adding a new job closer to home to my prayer list. I'm trying to fast biblically and I know that it worked for Daniel so there's no reason it won't work for me. Praise Him through it all!!!


----------



## j_seph (Mar 2, 2016)

smokey30725 said:


> I know that it worked for Daniel *so there's no reason it won't work for me*. Praise Him through it all!!!


AMEN
That sir is what I call faith and claiming what you pray for cause you know it will happen.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 2, 2016)

Praying for ya man


----------



## stripers online (Mar 16, 2016)

Prayers your way


----------

